

The history and power of silly digital games - LouDog
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/08/magazine/angry-birds-farmville-and-other-hyperaddictive-stupid-games.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all

======
semarjt
Looks like an (unfriendly) fork of <https://github.com/erkie/erkie.github.com>

they made minor changes, but no attribution to the original author (that i
saw)

~~~
quux
Maybe they added this after you posted, but under the game it says "Jon
Huang/The New York Times, based on the original game by Rootof Creations HB"

------
Tipzntrix
I am really intrigued by the little minigame. I read the whole article before
playing, but the way it interacts iwth the webpage is amazing!

------
bwooceli
Okay... the Ads-as-asteroids blaster game on this page is FANTASTIC.

 __EDIT __Okay... it's a DIV blaster or something. either way, love it. Score
2180

------
smokinjoe
Only thing I read was "Press Enter to Continue."

~~~
LouDog
The article is worth a read as well...for a weekend...or a three week
vacation...

